# Baby



## Zenia (Dec 3, 2010)

I have deliberately broken Harrys quarantine... but not to my current boys. I was on one of the CraigsList type sutes and saw someones ad 'FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE BABY RATS FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE' I went to her place and I wasn't very happy with her setup or the food she was feeding... and that she bred rats together just to see what would happen. Her husband has said no more rats and they are trying to get rid of the current litter (two boys and two girls).

Their mother wasn't even in the cage with them and I think they are only 4 weeks, but apparently she thought they were supposed to be weaned at 3 weeks so they have been on solid food since then. I was heartbroken... but they all looked ok and were so hyper and up against the bars at all time and licked furiously at hands that went into the cage. I would have liked to have taken them all away, but I decided to take one. Harry should have someone his own age (well, close to it) for when he goes into the big boy cage.

He is so tiny, he must be only 4 weeks. Harry is 6 and is much bigger. He is nomming away furiously on some Suebees I gave him. He was eating... parrot food mixed with Walmart brand (some kind of) food. D: All of her rats were TINY (the ones that were a year old) I couldn't believe it really... about half the size that my rats have been at the same age (no they aren't dwarf).

Anyway, I hope no one thinks bad of me for breaking the quarantine... Harry comes from a BYB that was getting rid of babies for free too so it isn't really bad right? D: I hope they are both healthy anyway.




























And a video... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZwSdJkfBOs

eta: It is amazing how much Harry perked up already.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 3, 2010)

I have decided to call the little guy Neville!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I read your thread on GM he is a cute little guy


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

What an adorable little babe


----------



## chi-moo (Jan 10, 2011)

I like the name Neville!


----------



## mazzi.rat (Jan 24, 2011)

Neville suits the little rat. They are SOOOO cute!!! ッ ッ ッ


----------



## Autumnrose (Jan 24, 2011)

They make a cute pair, I'm sure Neville is happy to be out of that place.


----------

